# I don't feel i'm smart enough for these office jobs



## bottleofblues

Sometimes i think i should just go back to my old ****ty supermarket job putting veges on the shelf, not cos i want to i hated that job, but because i just don't feel i'm smart enough to work at these office jobs i get.
I work at an electricity retailer and i'm helping out our switching team at the moment (when customer's change from one retailer to another) and it just gets so confusing having to deal with sometimes multiple retailers, it does my head in.
I always just feel like everyone else at work just takes it in their stride, they're always joking and laughing and all i feel is overwhelmed with how difficult it is. I spend ages on these problems trying to work out what to do, and others find the solutions so quickly. I don't understand why others don't have the same insecurities i do, i don't know how they can smile and laugh when this job gets so ****en complex sometimes i feel full of despair.
And this isn't even a really complicated job, like imagine being a doctor or a software engineer.
I just feel like everyone around me is smarter and more capable than i'll ever be, people who are way younger than me. I'm 36 i should be in some sort of managerial position by now, but my total lack of confidence means i could never handle something like that.
Its just boils down to that old old problem i have with myself that i've had since i was a kid, i just feel i'm stupid and inferior to everyone else. I cannot believe how intense my problems are, i mean lots of people suffer depression and anxiety issues but it just amazes me how incredibly ****ed up i am in the head. Sometimes i'm amazed i can even hold down a a job and support myself.


----------



## Meroko

bottleofblues said:


> Sometimes i think i should just go back to my old ****ty supermarket job putting veges on the shelf, not cos i want to i hated that job, but because i just don't feel i'm smart enough to work at these office jobs i get.
> I work at an electricity retailer and i'm helping out our switching team at the moment (when customer's change from one retailer to another) and it just gets so confusing having to deal with sometimes multiple retailers, it does my head in.
> I always just feel like everyone else at work just takes it in their stride, they're always joking and laughing and all i feel is overwhelmed with how difficult it is. I spend ages on these problems trying to work out what to do, and others find the solutions so quickly. I don't understand why others don't have the same insecurities i do, i don't know how they can smile and laugh when this job gets so ****en complex sometimes i feel full of despair.
> And this isn't even a really complicated job, like imagine being a doctor or a software engineer.
> I just feel like everyone around me is smarter and more capable than i'll ever be, people who are way younger than me. I'm 36 i should be in some sort of managerial position by now, but my total lack of confidence means i could never handle something like that.
> Its just boils down to that old old problem i have with myself that i've had since i was a kid, i just feel i'm stupid and inferior to everyone else. I cannot believe how intense my problems are, i mean lots of people suffer depression and anxiety issues but it just amazes me how incredibly ****ed up i am in the head. Sometimes i'm amazed i can even hold down a a job and support myself.


i often felt like that at work as well. i know its not because im stupid its because of my anxiety and low self confidence that i always second guess myself and feel like everyone else is smarter than me when they actually are not.


----------



## Reckoner7

bottleofblues said:


> Sometimes i think i should just go back to my old ****ty supermarket job putting veges on the shelf, not cos i want to i hated that job, but because i just don't feel i'm smart enough to work at these office jobs i get.


I'm currently feel the EXACT same. Started a new office job where before was in a supermarket. 
I dob t have much confidence in myself and worry im falling behind, everyone seems so smart and I feel so stupid at times.
I guess in your case maybe the fact your anxiety and self doubt may be making it harder for you to do the workm which is turn is making you feel like you are incapable of doing it.
We spend too much time worrying about stupid things that we dont spend enough time on the things we should be focusing on.


----------



## dredd

I feel like that too!

I lost my job a couple weeks ago. I look at job postings everyday and when I read then I think to myself "I can't do that, I am not smart enough".


----------



## inane

For me, the difficulty in office work is in the social interaction and amount of communication. It was horribly draining- you have to work with sales representatives, customers, people from other departments, suppliers, just everything.

It broke me down, and I left the job last week. My only regret was not leaving sooner, it was terrible on my mental state.


----------



## wmu'14

I'm doing a data entry position right now in an office. Only time I have to talk to coworkers to get the job done is when I'm stuck and have a question or to say how I'm coming along with the work.

Real office work ---- answering phones, collaborating with other people, reporting to other people tasks ------ I was HORRIBLE at. I can be horrible at the listening parts too. People talk so fast! And you have to make sure you get it right the first time because you can't' ask themselves to repeat themselves! And it's so draining. I probably trippled my typical total word count per day in the first hour at these positions. And you're working with the most bubbly, happy, excited, social people. And I still struggle socially in the data entry position I'm in now.

I had an interview at the company my dad works at in October and my social skills were so horrible in it but they said that I did good, my dad should be proud, and they'll keep my resume for a future position.
What do you know, a position opened and they want me to interview AGAIN, and it's a real office position. 
UGH! I don't want to go the interview at all. My social skills suck! My social anxiety is horrible! I can't do real office work! But my dad is all 'You're really smart' 'You can do this!' 'Oh stop!' 'Grow up!' 'Stop being like your aunt!' And I'm all 'No no no no no no no no.'
I can't go to the interview. I have to tell him of my social anxiety/awkwardness/stuttering.

Heck there's not a day-per-week where I'm at currently and I don't feel like crying because I said the wrong thing, wasn't social enough, stuttered, misinterpreted something, etc etc.

I'm smart, but can't figure things out on the fly and have the social skills of a rock.


----------

